# Promotional images for my show



## Josh100LuBu (May 4, 2015)




----------



## jsecordphoto (May 4, 2015)

Groundbreaking work


----------



## pip_dog (May 4, 2015)

Photography show or something else?


----------



## Austin Greene (May 4, 2015)

I'm just going to sit here and wait for the real show to begin...


----------



## waday (May 4, 2015)

One generic comment would be: do you have the license to use some of the images/graphics you used?


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 4, 2015)

pip_dog said:


> Photography show or something else?


No no, a conspiracy show that investigates many different theories and ideas. Such as Sasquatch and UFO's.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 4, 2015)

waday said:


> One generic comment would be: do you have the license to use some of the images/graphics you used?


Yes I have full permission.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (May 4, 2015)

What are you guys gonna do alone in a tent for three days???


----------



## limr (May 4, 2015)

To be honest, I'm having serious flashbacks from the 1980s. Dial it back.

And unless this show is happening only in your imagination, you might want to include some information about when and where.


----------



## Designer (May 4, 2015)

Johnny - ha-ha. Captain Lamat may already have passed on, as he is (or was) a WWII veteran.  At any rate, that part is metaphysical.

Limr; It's a real show, on You Tube.

Josh; The photo in the leather jacket makes you look as if you've gained considerable muscle mass.


----------



## limr (May 4, 2015)

Designer said:


> Limr; It's a real show, on You Tube.



Is it continuously running? Or is there a specific time and place for it? How does one find it? Is there a YouTube channel we should be searching for? For a _promotional_ picture, don't you think these things should be, y'know, promoted?


----------



## pip_dog (May 4, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> pip_dog said:
> 
> 
> > Photography show or something else?
> ...


gotcha


----------



## Vtec44 (May 4, 2015)

Too epic for words.


----------



## tecboy (May 4, 2015)

limr said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Limr; It's a real show, on You Tube.
> ...



Don't you get it!?  It is all fictional!


----------



## limr (May 4, 2015)

tecboy said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...



(I'm trying to play nice.)


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 4, 2015)

From what I found Captain Lamat was a fictional character in a 1998 video game (I think for Playstation). The company that produced the game appears to be defunct (so I don't suppose there's anyone to object to the name of a character from the game being used).

If Bigfoot has any objections to his likeness being used I guess that's up to him (it?? whatever).

I too didn't find it clear exactly what this is and I think the quality (color, sharpness) could be improved as well as the balance of the lettering and graphics, etc.


----------



## Designer (May 4, 2015)

Far be it from me to try to explain this.  Obviously I'm not on the same wave length as our young Lord Josh.  I see a lot of creativity and energy which would be a shame to see discouraged.  It would take a lot, though, IMO.  

limr and vs; yes, it needs work, and your comments will help, IMO.


----------



## bribrius (May 4, 2015)

blue round circle by your head could go. Dim the rest of the blue down a little it is competing with you. The flash on your face (assuming that is what it is) seems a little obvious. Try to keep some details though don't blacken the entire background.

lettering??  i get the top secret and classified being red. Think i might consider changing the lord josh captain thing to a white same with lamats legend thing you have going. Not bright white. Your name doesn't stand out enough. Balance it out with the space ships light, keep the ship a little dimmer. you want your name to stand out more and maybe keep  some sense of color balance. Your left hand disappeared as well, not sure if you blew out the highlights and tried to cover it or what. 

try to keep like a order, like your body you want to stand out first maybe, eyes directed to that. second your name and lamats legend thing. third maybe the space ship. configure it to direct the eye.

two cents. May not be worth that.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 4, 2015)

This sounds like another Blair Witch project


----------



## tirediron (May 4, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> This sounds like another Blair Witch project


Josh Warlock?


----------



## Vtec44 (May 4, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Josh Warlock?



... or Two Dudes And A Tent.


----------



## bribrius (May 4, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> This sounds like another Blair Witch project


i liked the Blair Witch project. lol  In all seriousness though. It is all the same.  If this is what he wants to do, this is what he wants to do. Might as well try to throw in a couple cents to help him get better at it. Don't have to like the concept or subject, just on improving the photo.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 4, 2015)

bribrius said:


> i liked the Blair Witch project. lol  In all seriousness though. It is all the same.  If this is what he wants to do, this is what he wants to do. Might as well try to throw in a couple cents to help him get better at it. Don't have to like the concept or subject, just on improving the photo.



I love the concept of Blair Witch project when it first came out.  The best part was that director didn't walk into a room and tell everyone that his ideas and creativity are  better than everyone and everyone has been making vanilla movies.


----------



## bribrius (May 4, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > i liked the Blair Witch project. lol  In all seriousness though. It is all the same.  If this is what he wants to do, this is what he wants to do. Might as well try to throw in a couple cents to help him get better at it. Don't have to like the concept or subject, just on improving the photo.
> ...


Never been a student that failed. Only the teacher.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 4, 2015)

bribrius said:


> Never been a student that failed. Only the teacher.



I guess I'm different in that aspect.  I'm not anyone's teacher.  However, if you want to learn then all you need to do is open up and ask.  There are plenty of people on here will help if you ask, but you have to ask.  If you don't ask, you don't need help.


----------



## bribrius (May 4, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > Never been a student that failed. Only the teacher.
> ...


well, if nothing else he posted it in the critique section.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 4, 2015)

limr said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Limr; It's a real show, on You Tube.
> ...


Sure, here is my channel, you can watch the pilot episode. The next ones up shortly. Lamat771 - YouTube


----------



## limr (May 4, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...



You misunderstand. I was not asking you to give *me *the information. I suggested that if you wanted people to actually watch your show, your *promotional* material should have the date, time, and website so that anyone who sees the promotion and wants to watch the show will know how to find it.


----------



## rexbobcat (May 4, 2015)

That tag line.


----------



## limr (May 4, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> The tagline could be misconstrued. Not sure if that was intentional for comedic effect



Possible. If not intentional for comedic effect, then it's a misuse of the word 'promotional.'


----------



## BrickHouse (May 4, 2015)

Josh, your image quality seems to be improving from your original posts. Have you acquired new gear or are you using better lighting?


----------



## sleist (May 4, 2015)




----------



## SquarePeg (May 5, 2015)

limr said:


> To be honest, I'm having serious flashbacks from the 1980s. Dial it back.
> 
> And unless this show is happening only in your imagination, *you might want to include some information about when and where.*



Sorry that's Classified and Top Secret.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 5, 2015)

limr said:


> Josh100LuBu said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


The titles on the actual image, I think that's enough for most people


----------



## pixmedic (May 5, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Josh100LuBu said:
> ...



you have gotten several helpful suggestions, and generally positive reception on this thread. 
personal attacks are unwarranted, and will not be tolerated. i believe this has been addressed before, and if further intervention is  needed, disciplinary action will be taken.  
any post made anywhere except the "just for fun" section is subject to critique and suggestions, regardless of what your intentions for the post are. if you do not wish feedback on a picture, please post it in the proper section.


----------



## waday (May 5, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Josh100LuBu said:
> ...


I think the problem that @limr is eluding to is that people will not actively go out of their way to research your show based on a phrase on your promotional material. Too much to expect from your potential audience. You need to feed the information to people.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 5, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> you have gotten several helpful suggestions, and generally positive reception on this thread.
> personal attacks are unwarranted, and will not be tolerated. i believe this has been addressed before, and if further intervention is  needed, disciplinary action will be taken.
> any post made anywhere except the "just for fun" section is subject to critique and suggestions, regardless of what your intentions for the post are. if you do not wish feedback on a picture, please post it in the proper section.


 
That explains why a lot of the good old members are no longer active. LOL

Here's my honest critique for you @Josh100LuBu

Your image looks amateur and unpolished.  The primary reason is due to a lot of common newbie mistakes.

Here are some of the obvious technical reasons:

1.  Glowing font dates back to the 90's.  If you're using it now what is the creative reason?
2.  Your face is almost completely blown own, with a bad color cast.  This is a common error with new photographers especially on an uncalibrated monitor.  It is a major distraction when people initially look at your photo.
3.  The items, mostly the words, are competing for attention.  They're the same color, brightness, and approximately the same dimensions.
4.  The quality of your images is not up to par with a lot of noise, pixelation, and bad color cast.  They are major distractions on top of creating a very newbie/amateur vibe.
5.  You can try to mask it as "creativity" but unless these are corrected/improve, it's hard for anyone to look at these images and take them seriously.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 5, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Josh, your image quality seems to be improving from your original posts. Have you acquired new gear or are you using better lighting?


Thank you, i'm now using better quality bulbs for my green screen studio. Makes a good difference.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 5, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > you have gotten several helpful suggestions, and generally positive reception on this thread.
> ...


Your taking it at face value, look deeper into the image itself and imagine the meaning behind it. LAMATS LEGENDS is a show unlike any other, searching for age old myths and legends whilst being able to draw your own conclusions. LAMAT LIVE (my other project) is a talkshow which is totally different in style but LAMATS LEGENDS is almost always based in the centre of the action, right in the thick of it in the war zone. I believe this image suits it perfectly for those reasons alone.


----------



## limr (May 5, 2015)




----------



## jsecordphoto (May 5, 2015)

The delusions of grandeur are really quite amazing honestly.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 5, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Your taking it at face value, look deeper into the image itself and imagine the meaning behind it. LAMATS LEGENDS is a show unlike any other, searching for age old myths and legends whilst being able to draw your own conclusions. LAMAT LIVE (my other project) is a talkshow which is totally different in style but LAMATS LEGENDS is almost always based in the centre of the action, right in the thick of it in the war zone. I believe this image suits it perfectly for those reasons alone.



@Josh100LuBu , you made a lot of typical and common beginner's mistakes IMHO and I pointed out them out to you.  You can't mask it with "the meaning behind it".  It's the same as people slapping on filters or heavy editing to make up for bad photography fundamentals.  However you want to do with that information is up to you.  

@pixmedic and @bribrius , you can't say I didn't try.  This is why the quality of TPF has gone down hill compare to many years ago.  We're spending time on images like these.  Oh don't get me wrong, I love avant garde work and this isn't it.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Josh100LuBu said:
> 
> 
> > Your taking it at face value, look deeper into the image itself and imagine the meaning behind it. LAMATS LEGENDS is a show unlike any other, searching for age old myths and legends whilst being able to draw your own conclusions. LAMAT LIVE (my other project) is a talkshow which is totally different in style but LAMATS LEGENDS is almost always based in the centre of the action, right in the thick of it in the war zone. I believe this image suits it perfectly for those reasons alone.
> ...


you tried, note taken.


----------



## pixmedic (May 5, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Josh100LuBu said:
> 
> 
> > Your taking it at face value, look deeper into the image itself and imagine the meaning behind it. LAMATS LEGENDS is a show unlike any other, searching for age old myths and legends whilst being able to draw your own conclusions. LAMAT LIVE (my other project) is a talkshow which is totally different in style but LAMATS LEGENDS is almost always based in the centre of the action, right in the thick of it in the war zone. I believe this image suits it perfectly for those reasons alone.
> ...



A+ for effort @Vtec44 
Kudos.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


This is a photography forum. We concentrate on images here via various aspects of photography. While concept images are regularly welcome with open minds, the image and skill is what we concentrate on to help each other  towards improvement. So if your goal is this concept, it is members that MAY be willing to help you better improve your skills in which to promote this concept. It is not just us viewing that needs a open mind, it is also the artist so they can at least be open to suggestions. It does not mean you have to accept, or take the suggestions. Just be open to them for your consideration. No one is telling you to change your image, it is your image to do as you please. Consider suggestions, take what you may find useful, and improve your skills while learning what you would like. It is free, at _others_ expense who put the time and energy into critiquing.  Consider helpful suggestions as people DONATING  to your cause. Keep in mind, they are getting nothing in return.


----------



## runnah (May 5, 2015)

You can't help those who don't want help. Wasting time and energy doing so is foolhardy.


----------



## table1349 (May 5, 2015)

limr said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Limr; It's a real show, on You Tube.
> ...


Try here: Lamat771 - YouTube


----------



## limr (May 5, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...



Did you miss my point as well? _I have no interest in watching the "show." _ I simply pointed out the lack of promotional information on a promotional poster. If I had wanted the information for myself, I would have written, "Hey, could you give me the web address and tell me when I can watch?" Because, you know, I'm real subtle that way.


----------



## Designer (May 5, 2015)

It wouldn't matter.  You could write as directly as you can, but somebody will surely misread it.


----------



## tecboy (May 5, 2015)

Well, it is just a pilot episode.  Brace yourself, there will be more videos coming soon.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 5, 2015)

tecboy said:


> Well, it is just a pilot episode.  Brace yourself, there will be more videos coming soon.


I'm always working hard on new projects, I was a video creator before a photographer so please keep that in mind. allow me to say this, I joined another photography forum the other day and got totally opposite replies to what I received on here. Day and night. I asked them what they thought and even though they couldn't answer (They said they haven't seen anything like it before) They still said it was unique, interesting and refreshing. I will of course continue to use this forum but it seems there are others out there more welcoming and accepting.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 5, 2015)

Full Critique - My Unique Photography Photography Forum Heres the site I joined.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (May 5, 2015)

So you only like forums that agree with your pre conceived notion and not forums that give insight into ways of improvement from many different perspectives.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2015)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> So you only like forums that agree with your pre conceived notion and not forums that give insight into ways of improvement from many different perspectives.


from what i read, they didn't agree with him there either. seems to be a couple "issues" "technical issues" in there.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (May 5, 2015)

I'm all about creativity. It's just rough when it is so flaunted as to defeat the original purpose.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is just a pilot episode.  Brace yourself, there will be more videos coming soon.
> ...


did you happen to notice the posters mentioning issues and technical issues, etc. etc. or did you purposely over look that?
This site, is more to the point. So perhaps the other site is more your speed and you would be more comfortable there. They do seem pleasant.


----------



## pixmedic (May 5, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is just a pilot episode.  Brace yourself, there will be more videos coming soon.
> ...



yes, and several of them also told you that there were many technical problems with the pictures. 
the same critique you got here. 
also, I noticed on the other site, you haven't told them they all take boring photos yet.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (May 5, 2015)

Well you have to give it to the Lord. He does know how to market himself.


----------



## limr (May 5, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> yes, and several of them also told you that there were many technical problems with the pictures.
> the same critique you got here.



Pesky little details.



> also, I noticed on the other site, you haven't told them they all take boring photos yet.



I think "yet" is the operative word.


----------



## jsecordphoto (May 5, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is just a pilot episode.  Brace yourself, there will be more videos coming soon.
> ...



please, just go there...we won't mind


----------



## table1349 (May 6, 2015)

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


To gain enlightenment grasshopper you must complete the journey.  Only then will true understanding be yours.  

Be sure to check out the "How to Sashay" video.  It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 6, 2015)

bribrius said:


> crzyfotopeeple said:
> 
> 
> > So you only like forums that agree with your pre conceived notion and not forums that give insight into ways of improvement from many different perspectives.
> ...


You should be able to overlook a few technical issues to appreciate the beauty in the photo or in anything by that matter. Perfection is in the eye of the beholder, i've had people message me on this site saying they love my work and others don't like it at all. Nobody is going to agree 100% with my art and I don't expect them to but I never appreciate people getting personal with me. I haven't called anyone out on that other forum because nobody has personally attacked me, it's all fair criticism but done in the proper way.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 6, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


'How To Sashay' is one of my favourites, it's the best sashay video in the world.


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> .... I haven't called anyone out on that other forum because nobody has personally attacked me, it's all fair criticism but done in the proper way.


I'm not aware of anyone personally attacking you here.  In fact the moderating team has devoted quite a bit of their time to ensuring your threads stayed on an even keel, even when you told us we didn't know our donkey from a hole in the ground.  I would also be interested in learning how  you define the "proper way" to deliver critique.


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > crzyfotopeeple said:
> ...


Too deep for me. I don't agree or disagree nor concern myself . You post a photo, it gets critiqued. I felt i was being fairly impartial. Your concept thing you have going is really neither here nor there for me as a concern. The technical issues, is what we look for in order to explain them to you for you to improve. That is for your purpose.  Otherwise we would just see your photo, and flip on to the next. Overlooking technical issues when we view a photo does YOU a disservice. Doesn't effect me either way.


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Josh100LuBu said:
> 
> 
> > .... I haven't called anyone out on that other forum because nobody has personally attacked me, it's all fair criticism but done in the proper way.
> ...


Right! I feel bad for the kid so figured i would give it a shot giving him a decent critique (and i hardly ever critique) since others weren't exactly jumping up because his attitude sucks and i get a response saying i should have overlooked the details. LOL!


----------



## Vtec44 (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> You should be able to overlook a few technical issues to appreciate the beauty in the photo or in anything by that matter. Perfection is in the eye of the beholder, i've had people message me on this site saying they love my work and others don't like it at all. Nobody is going to agree 100% with my art and I don't expect them to but I never appreciate people getting personal with me. I haven't called anyone out on that other forum because nobody has personally attacked me, it's all fair criticism but done in the proper way.



The problem is that you come into the forum all high and mighty, then your work dont live up to your arrogance.  No I'm not getting personal but simply stating my observation.  I'm the big advocate of mood and emotions over technical perfection.  I shoot weddings for a living, I know when to brush aside technical perfection but your photos are filled with so many common technical flaws to a point where they look newbie and amateur.  You can simply correct them by learning the fundamentals of photography and design or you can just continue with what you do and never improve.  One of the many important qualities of a great artist is the ability to recognize what is good, what is bad, and why.  From my observation so far, you lack that ability and are just full of excuses.

I've said this before and I will say it again, if you need help just open up and ask.  Many experienced photographers on this forum will donate their time to help you.

Just my opinion...


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 6, 2015)

What is that other site anyway? I can't find anything that tells who owns or runs it, but there's a store so someone's apparently making money from it... And posting there and sharing it here seems to be another indication that the purpose of all this is to gain attention or followers or drive traffic to your YouTube channel. Or whatever.

Anyway, with any artistic endeavor the technical aspects come into it. The intention may not be conveyed well if the work is technically lacking.

If you're at all seriously interested you could look into a class or coursework on graphic art or photography and work on developing your design skills.


----------



## waday (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 6, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> What is that other site anyway? I can't find anything that tells who owns or runs it, but there's a store so someone's apparently making money from it... And posting there and sharing it here seems to be another indication that the purpose of all this is to gain attention or followers or drive traffic to your YouTube channel. Or whatever.
> 
> Anyway, with any artistic endeavor the technical aspects come into it. The intention may not be conveyed well if the work is technically lacking.
> 
> If you're at all seriously interested you could look into a class or coursework on graphic art or photography and work on developing your design skills.


So your saying i'm working for that other forum and somehow i'm making money from driving traffic over to that forum and it's owner? I have no idea who the owner is nor do I care, I was simply pointing out the major differences between this forum and other more welcoming ones. If I wanted to drive traffic to my YouTube channel then i'd join a YouTube forum precisely to do just that.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 6, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Josh100LuBu said:
> 
> 
> > You should be able to overlook a few technical issues to appreciate the beauty in the photo or in anything by that matter. Perfection is in the eye of the beholder, i've had people message me on this site saying they love my work and others don't like it at all. Nobody is going to agree 100% with my art and I don't expect them to but I never appreciate people getting personal with me. I haven't called anyone out on that other forum because nobody has personally attacked me, it's all fair criticism but done in the proper way.
> ...


How can a man who shoots wedding photos all the time know anything about Lamat style photography? Weddings are as vanilla as ice cream, not much to really bite on and it's all the same, no diversity. I don't care about advice. If I wanted advice I wouldn't come here, i'd look in the mirror and get myself together.


----------



## tecboy (May 6, 2015)

Go to your local workshops or classes.  You will learn more, and you will realize the whole new experience in video and photography.  You will gain respect as you will deserve.


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Josh100LuBu said:
> ...


you shouldn't be here then. Or at least, you should keep to posting in non critique sections.  You are in the wrong section. This has already been mentioned.


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Josh100LuBu said:
> 
> 
> > .... I haven't called anyone out on that other forum because nobody has personally attacked me, it's all fair criticism but done in the proper way.
> ...


could you move all josh's threads to the "just for fun" section and limit him there. As he isn't looking for critique and it would avoid future conflicts derived in threads like this?


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Josh100LuBu said:
> ...



All right kid...look, I have defended you where is necessary by forum rules, but you seem pretty intent on ignoring the rules yourself.  So here's the deal.... As a wedding and portrait photographer myself, I can tell you, with no bit of uncertainty, you know absolutely nothing about photography short of pushing a button. Your credentials to put forth any opinion whatsoever about photography here is zilch. Nada. Zero.

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but perhaps you should stick to letting mom and dad support you and leave photography judging to those infinitely more qualified. IE: anyone else here.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> How can a man who shoots wedding photos all the time know anything about Lamat style photography? Weddings are as vanilla as ice cream, not much to really bite on and it's all the same, no diversity. I don't care about advice. If I wanted advice I wouldn't come here, i'd look in the mirror and get myself together.



Ignorance is bliss.  

Regardless, fundamentals of photography are universal and there are common traits across all types of photography.   It shows you're not an artist at heart by your ignorance comment.  I proves what I've been saying all along, you're simply looking for validation and not improvement.  You mask your laziness to learn behind "creativity", just like many lazy photographers out there.  It's nothing new. 

Best of luck!!! 

PS @Derrel , he's all yours!!  LOL


----------



## jsecordphoto (May 6, 2015)

Lets call a spade a spade here. Your work, and your attitude,  are bad. Some people are trying to be polite but at this point you're just annoying and quite possibly mentally ill with your delusions. 

There's nothing there to look at past the technical imperfections,  just terrible quality work that looks like you made them in MS Paint. I don't mind a new photographer who's work is bad, but the fact that you wont take solid advice, while at the same time critiquing actually good photographers, I've lost my patience with your tomfoolery.  

Why don't you just leave and go with whatever other forum actually accepts your garbage


----------



## tecboy (May 6, 2015)

bribrius said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Josh100LuBu said:
> ...



That is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## waday (May 6, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Josh100LuBu said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2015)

bribrius said:


> could you move all josh's threads to the "just for fun" section and limit him there. As he isn't looking for critique and it would avoid future conflicts derived in threads like this?


 No, but I will move them to 'Off topic' since there's not been any real discussion of photography for most of this thread.


----------



## tecboy (May 6, 2015)

Since, this is an 'Off Topic' thread, oh never mind....


----------



## ronlane (May 6, 2015)

This thread seems to have more action than the Merryweather-Pacquiao did Saturday night. (Or so I hear) And cheaper too.


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> How can a man who shoots wedding photos all the time know anything about Lamat style photography? Weddings are as vanilla as ice cream, not much to really bite on and it's all the same, no diversity. I don't care about advice. If I wanted advice I wouldn't come here, i'd look in the mirror and get myself together.


I think the correct phrasing would be, "Why should a skilled wedding & portrait photographer CARE about "Lamat style" photography?  Certainly the examples you've posted here strike me more as rather unskilled graphic design than anything, and if you really want to talk "vanilla" in the sense of plain, common and boring, given how much bad photography is around these days, I would submit that you are far more vanilla than most other members here.


----------



## ronlane (May 6, 2015)

@pixmedic, I think you have found a third shooter for you next wedding. Heck they are so "easy" that you should be able to sit back and collect the money and rely on Jr there to get everything wrapped up for you in a few minutes.


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

tirediron said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > could you move all josh's threads to the "just for fun" section and limit him there. As he isn't looking for critique and it would avoid future conflicts derived in threads like this?
> ...


thank you. seems to put the square peg in the square hole where it belongs.


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

tecboy said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


kind of sad really. Just did a quick search through the general section. All kinds of work posted with barely even a response or critique/comment given. And here we are dwelling on Josh who apparently needs no help.


----------



## tecboy (May 6, 2015)

bribrius said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



I hang around with flauxtographers.  I got really used to it.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 6, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Josh100LuBu said:
> 
> 
> > How can a man who shoots wedding photos all the time know anything about Lamat style photography? Weddings are as vanilla as ice cream, not much to really bite on and it's all the same, no diversity. I don't care about advice. If I wanted advice I wouldn't come here, i'd look in the mirror and get myself together.
> ...


Very well. I will give you your opportunity then, lets see you back up your claims. I demand to see someone on this site who incorporates a military hussar jacket with a feathered fan whilst commanding an age old army, can't do it? Ok, lets see someone who incorporates a sextant with false grey sideburns and a ponytail. Ahh can't do it. Right, well lets establish something. The photos i've created do not exist ANYWHERE else in the world never mind on this forum, do you not understand what vanilla actually means? It means the same old mass produced boring photos that we see all over the place all the time. When I joined that other forum the members said they had never seen anything like it, you can go ahead and read it yourself if you don't believe me. If i'm vanilla you must be ready salted.


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Josh100LuBu said:
> ...


I'll show you my hussar jacket and feather when you show me your wedding photos. Since you made the challenge, you go first. I'll just wait here to see them


----------



## Vtec44 (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Very well. I will give you your opportunity then, lets see you back up your claims. I demand to see someone on this site who incorporates a military hussar jacket with a feathered fan whilst commanding an age old army, can't do it? Ok, lets see someone who incorporates a sextant with false grey sideburns and a ponytail. Ahh can't do it. Right, well lets establish something. The photos i've created do not exist ANYWHERE else in the world never mind on this forum, do you not understand what vanilla actually means? It means the same old mass produced boring photos that we see all over the place all the time. When I joined that other forum the members said they had never seen anything like it, you can go ahead and read it yourself if you don't believe me. If i'm vanilla you must be ready salted.



How 'bout I challenge you to get the right exposure on your face, in your photos I mean.


----------



## waday (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Josh100LuBu said:
> ...


Here's a leather jacket with a fan.

Nature beat you to it.


----------



## limr (May 6, 2015)

Oh dear god, enough of that damn jacket and feather! You know what comes up when you google photography with a hussar jacket and feather? A whole sh$t ton of stuff that is not yours.
hussar jacket with a feather photography - Google Search

While I applaud your effort to stand out from the crowd, the fact is that the only reason you are standing out right now is because of the huge discrepancy between your arrogance and your work. You talk a big game but you've got absolutely nothing to back it up at the moment. You might think it's new and original and groundbreaking, but there's a reason it reminds me of the 1980s. You're definitely doing stuff that no one else is doing, but mostly because we all stopped doing it 20 years ago.


----------



## waday (May 6, 2015)

limr said:


> You might think it's new and original and groundbreaking, but there's a reason it reminds me of the *1980s*. You're definitely doing stuff that no one else is doing, but mostly because we all stopped doing it *20 years ago*.


Hard to believe, but the 1980s were 30 years ago...


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Very well. I will give you your opportunity then, lets see you back up your claims. I demand to see someone on this site who incorporates a military hussar jacket with a feathered fan whilst commanding an age old army, can't do it? Ok, lets see someone who incorporates a sextant with false grey sideburns and a ponytail. Ahh can't do it.


Aye... you've bested me.  I certainly can't produce either of those images (nor would I want to).



Josh100LuBu said:


> Right, well lets establish something. The photos i've created do not exist ANYWHERE else in the world never mind on this forum, do you not understand what vanilla actually means? It means the same old mass produced boring photos that we see all over the place all the time.


Perhaps that's what vanilla means to you...



Josh100LuBu said:


> When I joined that other forum the members said they had never seen anything like it


And when the first journalists got into My Lai, they said the same thing.  That didn't mean that it was a good thing!

I'm curious - do you even know what a Hussar is, or the purpose of a sextant?


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2015)

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > You might think it's new and original and groundbreaking, but there's a reason it reminds me of the *1980s*. You're definitely doing stuff that no one else is doing, but mostly because we all stopped doing it *20 years ago*.
> ...


 That's enough out of you!


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2015)

tirediron said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



I miss the 80s. Good times. Good times


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


things were simpler in the 80's


----------



## limr (May 6, 2015)

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > You might think it's new and original and groundbreaking, but there's a reason it reminds me of the *1980s*. You're definitely doing stuff that no one else is doing, but mostly because we all stopped doing it *20 years ago*.
> ...



Some of us kept it alive for a few years extra


----------



## limr (May 6, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...



Except the hair. The hair was bad. Not mine, though


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

i still have jean jackets, somewhere...


----------



## ronlane (May 6, 2015)

bribrius said:


> i still have jean jackets, somewhere...



Sweet, It's about time for them to make a come back.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 6, 2015)

I was too young to remember the 80's


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

ronlane said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > i still have jean jackets, somewhere...
> ...


I even had "guns and roses"  and "metallica " on a couple of mine back then. . shh. Don't tell anyone...

oh, not forget. How ecstatic i was to have the pink floyd prism. Huge pink floyd fan for a time.


----------



## ronlane (May 6, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I was too young to remember the 80's



I'm thinking the OP was too.


----------



## ronlane (May 6, 2015)

bribrius said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I was too young to remember the 80's


you are totally missing out, breakfast club, sixteen candles, st elmos fire.  The cult came out with firewoman i think then. Became the top song for about every stripper bar around. They were still stripping to that song last time i went to a stripper club in 2000. Firewoman was like the best stripper song of all time.


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

got my first in car cd player in the late eighties (well portable you had to put the tape in the deck and velcro the cd player to the dash where it usually didnt stay).
First think i remember putting in was kick start my heart which came out on the dr. feelgood album i think.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 6, 2015)

limr said:


> Oh dear god, enough of that damn jacket and feather! You know what comes up when you google photography with a hussar jacket and feather? A whole sh$t ton of stuff that is not yours.
> hussar jacket with a feather photography - Google Search
> 
> While I applaud your effort to stand out from the crowd, the fact is that the only reason you are standing out right now is because of the huge discrepancy between your arrogance and your work. You talk a big game but you've got absolutely nothing to back it up at the moment. You might think it's new and original and groundbreaking, but there's a reason it reminds me of the 1980s. You're definitely doing stuff that no one else is doing, but mostly because we all stopped doing it 20 years ago.


Theres just photos of military tunics and the odd feather, no feathered fans though.


----------



## tecboy (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear god, enough of that damn jacket and feather! You know what comes up when you google photography with a hussar jacket and feather? A whole sh$t ton of stuff that is not yours.
> ...



Dude, you don't know the origin and history of a Chinese feathered fans and yin-yang.


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

drugs were different too. still had some lsd/acid throwbacks. Crack cocaine was just starting to take off in limited use. Meth, bath salts was pretty much unheard of. The hard drug users i knew were snorting coke off the dashboard while you were driving. But that was more in the early ninety s being done by those still stuck in the eighties.


----------



## tecboy (May 6, 2015)

tecboy said:


> Josh100LuBu said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



And these have nothing to do with Lamatology that you made up.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 6, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Josh100LuBu said:
> 
> 
> > Very well. I will give you your opportunity then, lets see you back up your claims. I demand to see someone on this site who incorporates a military hussar jacket with a feathered fan whilst commanding an age old army, can't do it? Ok, lets see someone who incorporates a sextant with false grey sideburns and a ponytail. Ahh can't do it.
> ...


 Hussar jackets are mainly worn by French airship Captains of yesteryear, sextants are instruments used to determine the angle between an object and the horizon for the purposes of navigation.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (May 6, 2015)

tecboy said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Josh100LuBu said:
> ...


I didn't make up Lamatology. Never claimed that at all.


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Hussar jackets are mainly worn by French airship Captains of yesteryear


 Sorry, fail 



Josh100LuBu said:


> sextants are instruments used to determine the angle between an object and the horizon for the purposes of navigation.


Okay... I'll give a you a C+ for that answer.


----------



## limr (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear god, enough of that damn jacket and feather! You know what comes up when you google photography with a hussar jacket and feather? A whole sh$t ton of stuff that is not yours.
> ...



Well, that changes EVERYTHING!


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

1980's. Is there anyone that didn't like the opening scene from the movie stroker ace? I felt the convergence of the history of running shine to nascar was brilliantly laid out just within that two minute segment.


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear god, enough of that damn jacket and feather! You know what comes up when you google photography with a hussar jacket and feather? A whole sh$t ton of stuff that is not yours.
> ...


Legends are cool. Ever heard of Jerry Reed?  






when he died all kinds of youtube videos came out to memorialize him







people are still singing tributes to him


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Josh100LuBu said:
> ...


you should see how they dressed in the 70's


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...


pink floyd had a imaginary character too. In the movie "The Wall" His name was "Pink". while the name was not very original, they pulled it off extremely well.  The psychology of it was discussed for a decade.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (May 6, 2015)

I love Jerry Reed. He is one of my favorites when it comes to some of the older country music.


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> I love Jerry Reed. He is one of my favorites when it comes to some of the older country music.


they are still singing tributes to him.


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> I love Jerry Reed. He is one of my favorites when it comes to some of the older country music.


how far back do you go?  




some of the old swing music was pretty good too.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (May 6, 2015)

bribrius said:


> crzyfotopeeple said:
> 
> 
> > I love Jerry Reed. He is one of my favorites when it comes to some of the older country music.
> ...



He was an excellent musician. His guitar playing is impressive. Not much like him any more these days. I have no love for new country. Doesn't have the soul of the old stuff.


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > crzyfotopeeple said:
> ...


eh.... little honky tonk not a bad thing either....


----------



## bribrius (May 6, 2015)

oh sorry. i think the head was hijacked. This was about lamats something or other.......

i did watch one of his videos. i liked this song in the vid. Not so much the vid. BUt the song.  Roxette the look


----------

